# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Litoral >  Costa del Parque Natural de la Sierra de Irta

## Luján

Algunas imágenes del litoral de la Sierra de Irta, en el municipio de Alcossebre, Castellón.

Cala al norte del Faro de Alcossebre


Vista del litoral norte desde el faro de Alcossebre


Vista hacia el sur desde el faro de Alcossebre


El Mediterráneo, al fondo (no se ven) Las Columbretes


Una cueva en el litoral. En ella entraba el agua y al comprimir el aire contra el fondo, bufaba soltando spray




Pese a estar a nivel, a ambos lados de esta roca parece que hay dos mares distintos que se pasan agua de uno a otro. Este es pequeño (menos de 1m) pero los hay mucho más grandes, como en la Barra de Las Canteras (Gran Canaria), al que se le llama el "ascensor"




La peña se monta unos chiringuitos co**nudos

----------


## perdiguera

buen recorrido te has pegado, castillos, faros y costa junto con el sol hacen agradable cualquier paseo.
Un saludo.

----------

